# do you brush ur dogs teeth?



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hi, how many of you take care of your dogs teeth? do you use a regular brush? i see this brush and toothpaste for dogs at petsmart would that work? i also see some treats for dental care, do they work also? thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

coolstorybro said:


> hi, how many of you take care of your dogs teeth?


Yes, I take care of my dog's teeth by proper diet, not by brushing. Proper diet is much more effective.



> i see this brush and toothpaste for dogs at petsmart would that work?


They help but you will still have to take your dogs to the vet and have their teeth cleaned pretty regularly and it's expensive.



> i also see some treats for dental care, do they work also?


No, not really.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Rmb's keep the teeth pretty clean, although Uno has some yellowing on the canines. I recently started adding a product called Proden plaque off, you just mix it with food, but it takes at least 3 weeks to see the results, its supposed to help clean teeth and get rid of bad breath. Were on the 2nd week now, so I'll have to update later to see if it helps with discoloration since its pretty expensive. 

I also have some enzymatic toothpaste for him that I use when I forget to get the bones.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, I brush my dogs teeth regularly with raw bones. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to have to brush them before (when they were on kibble) but it was never enough. I just used a kid's brush and my own toothpaste (tiny amount).

Don't need to brush anymore lol, now they clean themselves.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine eat a good quality kibble as well as get raw meaty bones, antlers, and non edible durable Nylabones. I just put my girl to sleep at approximately 9 years old and my vet said she had the teeth of a 1 year old they were so clean. My GSD is almost 2 and his teeth are white and clean, and my Boxer is 3 1/2 and same thing. Never do dentals, and never brush their teeth, just use a decent kibble, bones, and antlers.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Raw meaty bones, Bully sticks and antlers;0) I also add 4 drops of 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide to his water. I tried a toothbrush and it's a pain in the butt. Plus it really only would work, if you brushed his teeth twice a day. Forget about that ahahahaha


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I also add 4 drops of 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide to his water.


What's that do?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Rmb's keep the teeth pretty clean, although Uno has some yellowing on the canines. I recently started adding a product called Proden plaque off, you just mix it with food, but it takes at least 3 weeks to see the results, its supposed to help clean teeth and get rid of bad breath. Were on the 2nd week now, so I'll have to update later to see if it helps with discoloration since its pretty expensive.
> 
> I also have some enzymatic toothpaste for him that I use when I forget to get the bones.


I used ProDen PlaqOff when my dogs were on kibble (my 5yr old cocker/lab x had pretty bad tartar and brown plaque build up, gross) and had fabulous results. It is pricey but I always recommend it. I use it for my cats because they won't eat bones.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> What's that do?


I use it as a preventative, but it will reduce plaque and tarter. Plus it adds oxygen in your system.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Raw feeding keeps her teeth nice and clean. :smile:


----------

